
Complexity and Strategy - panic
https://hackernoon.com/complexity-and-strategy-325cd7f59a92#.dv5bhfh20
======
DrScump
Sixth posting this week... second posting this _hour_.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Complexity%20and%20Strategy&so...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Complexity%20and%20Strategy&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

